# Do you dove hunt?



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Do any of you dove hunt? I know some states up north don't allow it, but it's a whole lot of fun. Over here at my blog, I give you ten things you should take with you dove hunting. 

If you dove hunt, what are your must have items? I'm always looking at ways to get better at things and want to hear what you do. 

Had a good hunt the other night with a bunch of munchkins.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I have chased dove for a few years now. I'm a good shot and read that the average hunter would only kill one bird for seven shots. I knew I would do better.I didn't! I was only killing 3-4 birds out of a box of shells. This was totally unacceptable!
I shot up all my ammo so had to buy some. I had been using 1 1/8 loads in #8 shot but couldn't find it on the shelf. The only option was 7/8 in #8 so that's what i took to the field. Suddenly my success rate went to 7-8 birds per box.(in stead of adjusting my lead to the bird "by accident" I had adjusted the speed of the projectile to the bird.) Less shot in the load allowed it to travel faster which better matched my "natural" lead.
I still had the problem of trying to shoot birds that were out of range. I new I was a better shot than what I was scoring so I went from O.C. all the way up to "turkey full". For me this was the ticket. The last few years I have been averaging 15 birds(our limit) for 19 shots.
If it were not for the fact I couldn't get the load i was after,I would still be shooting 5-6 birds per box. I am very pleased with how things turned out even though it was purely by accident!


Wade


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Wade I've never even paid attention to the amount of shot in my shells. I will now. I just ordered a new barrel for my 1100 so I can shoot modified and full choke. Like you I've shot open choke most of the time, and recently just improved choke. 

Excellent. I'll have to see what I'm shooting in terms of amount of lead. Thanks.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

They are about all my shotgun hunting has amounted to. Have shot a few quail and pheasant though.

A great time, dove are! Shooting can be fast and furious, and you aren't required to do a lot of foot-backing, just set and wait till they do a fly over. And you better reload before you go to retrieve, cuz there will be more come screaming across.

THey were a little more scarce here this year, but still had a great time!

The bigger Asian dove has no season or bag limit here, last time I checked. But they seem in shorter supply as well.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

No birds here!Even worse than last year,and season is gone already!Glad you got some shooting in.

Wade


----------

